# vacation hours



## dcworker (Jan 25, 2020)

will it show up monday? Using kronos app still at 101 vacation hours


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 25, 2020)

What does workday say?


----------



## dcworker (Jan 25, 2020)

Next week paycheck first time using vacation since transfer I did put 10 hours for every shift


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 25, 2020)

doctorwhosteve said:


> Next week paycheck first time using vacation since transfer I did put 10 hours for every shift


It is based on your average hours worked.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Jan 25, 2020)

Your vacation available is adjusted when they do payroll if that’s what you’re asking.


----------



## dcworker (Jan 26, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> It is based on your average hours worked.


They don't do average hours at dc 40 hours is the max


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 26, 2020)

doctorwhosteve said:


> They don't do average hours at dc 40 hours is the max


I did not know you worked at dc. I assumed at a store, based on your first post.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Jan 26, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> I did not know you worked at dc. I assumed at a store, based on your first post.


This post is in the dc thread tho. 😆


----------



## ManMythMachine (Jan 28, 2020)

I usually just check it on workday on my earnings statement on Thursday so I'm not sure if it updates sooner than that anywhere else. If HR isn't in on Sundays it would have to be at least Monday or later.


----------



## ManMythMachine (Jan 28, 2020)

On a related note, last few weeks of December 2019 my vacation hours stopped accruing. Had a few team members tell me the same. They said they were told they maxed out. I went to HR and was told the same. Here's the thing though... 2019 we only had one overtime day a week during fall season and we all maxed out.  In 2018 we were double schedule up for months and I never stopped accruing nor heard anyone else say they did. With double schedule up we didn't max out but with single schedule up we did?  I guess I'm not the only one bad at math.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Jan 28, 2020)

That’s weird, did you hit a milestone that year? I believe if you start the year at 2wk/yr accrual but then start earning 3wk/yr at some point that year it’ll let you accrue the full 3 weeks.
Another way that could happen is that you always accrue based on a year with 52 pay periods, where in actuality there could be up to 54 pay periods in a year.
Could always look at your last statement from both years just to be sure it all works out.


----------



## BoxedIn (Jan 31, 2020)

ManMythMachine said:


> On a related note, last few weeks of December 2019 my vacation hours stopped accruing. Had a few team members tell me the same. They said they were told they maxed out. I went to HR and was told the same. Here's the thing though... 2019 we only had one overtime day a week during fall season and we all maxed out.  In 2018 we were double schedule up for months and I never stopped accruing nor heard anyone else say they did. With double schedule up we didn't max out but with single schedule up we did?  I guess I'm not the only one bad at math.



Yeah, they changed vacation earning in 2018, but allowed accrual through the end of the year. 2019 was the first year they put a hard cap on vacation hours, though afaik personal holiday hours don't cap out that way.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Jan 31, 2020)

ManMythMachine said:


> On a related note, last few weeks of December 2019 my vacation hours stopped accruing. Had a few team members tell me the same. They said they were told they maxed out. I went to HR and was told the same. Here's the thing though... 2019 we only had one overtime day a week during fall season and we all maxed out.  In 2018 we were double schedule up for months and I never stopped accruing nor heard anyone else say they did. With double schedule up we didn't max out but with single schedule up we did?  I guess I'm not the only one bad at math.


You can only accrue 1 1/2 times your annual vacation hours. So if you get 2 weeks and your average hours is 30 hours. You max out at 90 hours of vacation. If you get 1 week and avg hours is 25, you max out at 37.5 hours.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Jan 31, 2020)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> You can only accrue 1 1/2 times your annual vacation hours. So if you get 2 weeks and your average hours is 30 hours. You max out at 90 hours of vacation. If you get 1 week and avg hours is 25, you max out at 37.5 hours.


This was more about accruing what you’re supposed to for the year earlier than the end of the year I think.
So if someone gets 2 weeks per year, they accrue 1.54hrs per week if they work 40hrs. But if that same person works 60hrs in a week they’ll accrue 2.31hrs that week. Once they hit 80hrs accrued for the year they stop even if they only have 5hrs available to them.
Up until 2018 you would keep accruing regardless, so if someone worked a lot of OT they could get an extra week vacation or more out of it. That was a lot of people since we had been on mandatory OT June-Dec for a couple years at that point.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Jan 31, 2020)

InboundDCguy said:


> This was more about accruing what you’re supposed to for the year earlier than the end of the year I think.
> So if someone gets 2 weeks per year, they accrue 1.54hrs per week if they work 40hrs. But if that same person works 60hrs in a week they’ll accrue 2.31hrs that week. Once they hit 80hrs accrued for the year they stop even if they only have 5hrs available to them.
> Up until 2018 you would keep accruing regardless, so if someone worked a lot of OT they could get an extra week vacation or more out of it. That was a lot of people since we had been on mandatory OT June-Dec for a couple years at that point.


Lol, they told us our building was the “last in the pyramid” that had that benefit. “The benefit of ot is the 1.5 pay, not the vaca hours”.


----------



## dcworker (Feb 1, 2020)

I get 4 weeks per year work 10+ years


----------



## ManMythMachine (Feb 2, 2020)

BoxedIn said:


> Yeah, they changed vacation earning in 2018, but allowed accrual through the end of the year. 2019 was the first year they put a hard cap on vacation hours, though afaik personal holiday hours don't cap out that way.


Thanks.  I didn't realize they did that. Makes perfect sense now.


----------



## ManMythMachine (Feb 2, 2020)

Dcnewb4now said:


> Lol, they told us our building was the “last in the pyramid” that had that benefit. “The benefit of ot is the 1.5 pay, not the vaca hours”.



Don't feel bad. A couple of years ago our DC had an all team meeting where the GM announced  they were going to remove barriers to help us get better production. Their idea?  Immediately eliminate the 3 minute grace period before breaks. Wow. They said we were the only building that had 3 minute grace periods. I transferred from another DC that had it as well so I'm not sure why they would make so blatant a fabrication. Needless to say, it didn't last.


----------



## AlBrown252 (Feb 17, 2020)

I worked for a firm that used illegal fraud to deprive us of vacation time. I was young and didn't know what to do with it, so after working for them for a year, when I realized that I wouldn't have a vacation, I quit. To be honest, I am very worried about our joint vacation with my husband, which we planned in advance. It cost us quite a lot, we saved for this vacation for a long time. Well, we want to go to Florida, to Orlando. And we found and booked a room in a wonderful hotel (here https://www.westgateresorts.com/hotels/florida/orlando/) that has a swimming pool, various Spa treatments, very beautiful interiors, gardens. Moreover, this hotel is pet friendly, which is very important for us. After all, we take our doggy with us, which is a member of our family. I hope I get my legal vacation hours, and I don't have to quit my job. Because I will definitely not cancel this trip.


----------

